# Clang Warnings Trend



## Phishfry (Dec 31, 2016)

I was browsing through the Jenkins website and I notice this graph:
https://jenkins.freebsd.org/job/FreeBSD_STABLE_11-i386/warnings8/

What exactly does a clang warning mean as a metric? Are these subtle code errors?
Do these warnings increase compile-build time?


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 31, 2016)

This helped me understand.
https://barro.github.io/2016/05/static-code-analysis-and-compiler-warnings/


----------

